# How Much Gas Does Fridge Burn?



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

It sure is a pain hauling all the stuff in and out of the fridge every time we use it. We've got the trailer stocked up with almost everything we need except clothes and food, and it would sure be nice to be able to leave all the condiments, extra juice boxes, freeze-pops, and other long-lasting items in there.

Unfortunately, I'd need about a 2 mile extension cord to leave the thing plugged in while not in use.









This week, since we got back on Sunday from one trip and we're heading back out Wednesday night, I just left the thing running on gas. That got me thinking - I wonder how much gas this thing will burn.

If it was only a pound a week or something ridiculous I'd just leave it running all summer - if it's a couple pounds a day that's not going to be a good solution.

Anyone have any idea?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

BoaterDan,

There are others around here that may know otherwise, but it is my understanding the gas used by the refrigerator is not much more than a pilot light. In other words, virtually nothing. I think once the frig is down to temp, it takes very little to maintain (as long as the door stays shut).

Another factor would be the location of the trailer. Is it in a shaded area, or fully exposed to the sun?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Can't tell you exactly how much, but it is very little.
There is basically just a pilot light burning in there.
It should run all summer on one tank of gas.
What you need to watch is your batteries. The fridge does use a small amount of 12 volt when running to power the circuit board and igniter.
If the batteries go dead, the fridge will go out.
If I came in Sunday and were heading back out Wednesday, I prolly would have left it on too. I would not get in the habit of leaving it for days on end without checking it though.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The Propane consumption is rated at 1500 BTU/HR. Propane varies on the BTU/LB depending on the location you have it filled as some places also have a fair portion of Butane in the gas. For general purposes you can figure on 20,000 BTU/LB (actual BTU/LB of pure propane is 21,500).

At a continuous consumption of 1500 BTU/HR you would use 36,000 BTU/DAY or 1.8 pounds a day.

Most fridges only run 12 to 16 hours a day or .9 to 1.35 pounds a day. Since the fridge would be closed the whole time that number may be as low as 8 hours a day or just about .6 pounds of propane a day.

The main draw back could be the battery but with no other use the fridge uses very little DC power so it should last at least 7 to 10 days. This all depends on a good battery system so I would not want to test it with a couple of hundred in ribs and steaks in the fridge but it could be worth a test.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Also make sure the climate control switch inside the top of the freezer door is in the off position or you will kill the battery in one day. My wife's girl scouts found that out the hard way and guess who got a call at 3am









John


----------



## ED&LINDA (Jul 27, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> Also make sure the climate control switch inside the top of the freezer door is in the off position or you will kill the battery in one day. My wife's girl scouts found that out the hard way and guess who got a call at 3am
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the purpose of the climate control switch? Our dealer mentioned it, but I didn't get the full explaination of what it does.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

ED&LINDA said:


> johnp2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Also make sure the climate control switch inside the top of the freezer door is in the off position or you will kill the battery in one day. My wife's girl scouts found that out the hard way and guess who got a call at 3am
> ...


It reduces condensation around the door seal and thus frost in the fridge.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Ok, I think I'll just give it a try.

I bought a second battery when I picked up the trailer, so I should be good there. Surely that board and igniter don't consume THAT much power. I've had it sitting for a week with the monitors running and took the slideout out and back in every night (when stocking it up) and the meter still showed a full charge at the end of the week.

I'm all about this thing being fun and not a pain in the arse. That's why I'd stay in a hotel before buying a popup after using one a couple times. So having one less thing I have to worry about hauling in and out for every trip is well worth having to refill the tanks a little more often.


----------

